
NBC publishes 200,000 tweets tied to Russian trolls - lbenes
http://thehill.com/policy/cybersecurity/373777-nbc-publishes-200000-tweets-tied-to-russian-trolls
======
lbenes
You can download the tweets here:

[https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/social-media/now-available-
more...](https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/social-media/now-available-
more-200-000-deleted-russian-troll-tweets-n844731)

Would make an interesting training set for machine learning.

